# Snoway 24 on Toyota Tacoma



## Smallz263

WhaT is your feeling on installing a snoway 24 on a Toyota Tacoma. Everything I read plow is little heavy for the truck. Was told by snoway it weight 456lbs which seems heavy. Plow is currently
Installed on my dodge dakota, but she is getting up there in age and was looking to move plow setup to new truck. Any advise would be appreciated


----------



## jstevens66

What year is the taco?


----------



## Smallz263

jstevens66 said:


> What year is the taco?


Looking like 2012 -2016


----------



## jstevens66

I think those year tacomas should be able to handle it no problem


----------



## 4wheelposi

I have a 7'6" Fisher SD on my 2012 Tacoma long bed double cab, plow weighs something like 475 lbs. Front springs are the weak link for the weight. I had installed a small lift, OME front struts/springs and OME Dakar rear leaf spring prior to install. My truck handles the plow fine, has been on the truck for well over 100k miles. Fisher does not recommend this setup on the Tacoma which I am sure is because it is beyond the manufacturer gross front axle weight. I installed the plow by using 2007-2013 Tundra push plates after realizing the push plate part numbers for the lighter homesteader plow were identical for the Tundra and Tacoma. Purchased the correct headlight harness and isolation module for Tacoma install and away I went. I previously had the plow on my 2009 Ram 1500, which Fisher says is fine for the application. Honestly, the Tacoma handles it better, and if you climb underneath the two, the Tacoma actually has much beefier suspension and steering components than the new Ram. The plow plates do attach to the rectangular tube where the skid plate attaches which honestly does not look to have a lot of structural integrity. So far I have had no issues and I have pushed the little truck fairly hard. Seems as though everyone bashes the idea of plowing with a Tacoma on these forums, and no the truck is not a 2500HD, but it is more than capable of pushing snow. I wouldn't go plowing large commercial lots with it though I am sure you could. Prior to the Ram I had an 80's GMC 2500 and I would honestly say the Tacoma can push as much snow as that rig. The curb weight on my truck, with me in it, and a leer cap is about 4800lbs. The curb weight of my 86 GMC K2500 was just shy of 5000lbs, so power to weight wise the Tacoma is just as worthy as the GMC K2500.


----------



## Smallz263

4wheelposi said:


> I have a 7'6" Fisher SD on my 2012 Tacoma long bed double cab, plow weighs something like 475 lbs. Front springs are the weak link for the weight. I had installed a small lift, OME front struts/springs and OME Dakar rear leaf spring prior to install. My truck handles the plow fine, has been on the truck for well over 100k miles. Fisher does not recommend this setup on the Tacoma which I am sure is because it is beyond the manufacturer gross front axle weight. I installed the plow by using 2007-2013 Tundra push plates after realizing the push plate part numbers for the lighter homesteader plow were identical for the Tundra and Tacoma. Purchased the correct headlight harness and isolation module for Tacoma install and away I went. I previously had the plow on my 2009 Ram 1500, which Fisher says is fine for the application. Honestly, the Tacoma handles it better, and if you climb underneath the two, the Tacoma actually has much beefier suspension and steering components than the new Ram. The plow plates do attach to the rectangular tube where the skid plate attaches which honestly does not look to have a lot of structural integrity. So far I have had no issues and I have pushed the little truck fairly hard. Seems as though everyone bashes the idea of plowing with a Tacoma on these forums, and no the truck is not a 2500HD, but it is more than capable of pushing snow. I wouldn't go plowing large commercial lots with it though I am sure you could. Prior to the Ram I had an 80's GMC 2500 and I would honestly say the Tacoma can push as much snow as that rig. The curb weight on my truck, with me in it, and a leer cap is about 4800lbs. The curb weight of my 86 GMC K2500 was just shy of 5000lbs, so power to weight wise the Tacoma is just as worthy as the GMC K2500.


Thanks for the replies 
Now to find the truck

I did find 99100280 subframe mount can use my current nose piece (correct me if I am wrong ) So should be easy to change it over


----------

